# Framing the Blueprint



## TLN (May 13, 2017)

Where do you start on the blueprint for framing the entire 2 story building?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Upper right corner.


----------



## TLN (May 13, 2017)

griz said:


> Upper right corner.


 what page of the blueprint i should be viewing to bid the labor of the job?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

all of them.....


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

TLN said:


> what page of the blueprint i should be viewing to bid the labor of the job?


Trust me based on this question, you have absolutely no business bidding a framing job!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I think he should be talking to Tipitop.

Andy.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

No need to pile on now, remember a mere handyman had to correct your picture rotation today. :whistling

FWIW- I don't know how to even post pic's much less rotate someone else's


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

TLN said:


> what page of the blueprint i should be viewing to bid the labor of the job?


you want to bid a framing job? 
look at print
figure how competent you and your crew are
figure how long it will take to do 
figure how much your labor and overhead costs will be
then add on a little more for extras and profit


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

griz said:


> Upper right corner.


I pefer to start the upper left.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

If I were to bid one (which I wouldn't at this point in my career), I'd take a look at the details page first, noting any specs on the plan, then just work my way through the pages. 
Or just go on the interweb and ask... That almost always works. 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TLN said:


> what page of the blueprint i should be viewing to bid the labor of the job?


You gotta have some idea of how much you crew can frame in a day:blink:


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

And people wonder why GC's pull their hair out when they get sub bids that are double the low bid!


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

....or half the high bid. :thumbsup:


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You gotta have some idea of how much you crew can frame in a day:blink:


He doesn't have a crew yet, read his other thread.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

For Blue Prints I have always started on page 3 for bidding. If its white paper with black lines I go directly to page 7. You should be able to do everything from page seven.


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Then, there's the way an old painter told me how he does it.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I would find out what your competitor bid and then bid just below that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Griz is on fire lol


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Start at the bottom and end at the top, that's how you figure the entire 2 story building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lge77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Doesn't really work all the time.



slowsol said:


> I would find out what your competitor bid and then bid just below that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

